# Springtails dying off?



## Crazy4frogs (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I seeded a new viv with springtails when I first added the substrate, and they were doing fine for about a week. I would always see a couple springtails in the water tray, and if I lifted up decor I would see several. However, over the course of 2 days they all disappeared. This happened after I added an LED light to the Viv, but my temp and humidity readings are the same, and they aren’t under any of the decor either, so I don’t think they’re hiding from the light.

I reseeded the viv yesterday With a new springtail culture, and this morning they are again nowhere to be seen. The only evidence I could find was one dead springtail floating in the water dish.

I am providing mushrooms for them to eat, and there is plenty of fungus growing in the tank. Temp is high 70s, and humidity is 85-95%. There are no frogs in the viv yet. Is there something else that could be killing off my springtails?


----------



## Crazy4frogs (Jun 30, 2013)

I looked carefully again today, still no springtails but I do see a very small, fast moving, dark colored round bug floating in the water tray. It is capable of launching itself similarly to a springtail. Could this be a predatory mite?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Crazy4frogs said:


> I looked carefully again today, still no springtails but I do see a very small, fast moving, dark colored round bug floating in the water tray. It is capable of launching itself similarly to a springtail. Could this be a predatory mite?


It could be a different springtail- there are "giant" springtails. 

Regarding your disappearing population; they tend to shy away from light and retreat to the leaf litter, soil, and even the false bottom/water table. 

The population can also fluctuate, and I don't think springtails "eat fungus" the way we often assume they do. I think they graze on biofilms (including fungi), but don't think of them like an army of cows mowing (not mooing) across an overgrown pasture.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Crazy4f,

Your springtails are likely perfectly fine. Brighter lights encourage them to stay hidden in addition to changing the types of organisms that grow on lit surfaces compared to fairly dark ones. Springtails feed on all kinds of material but they are capable fungal grazers (though they will not eliminate/prevent all mold outbreaks). Your springs have likely switched to subterranean feeding while your lights are on.

All the talk above is about the (white?) springtails you added. From your description, you also have a grey springtail that seems to be booming in your tank - this could have come in with other viv components like soil or plants. So it sounds like your tank is supporting springtail species just fine. (In my big viv a medium-sized blue species is the most common springtail and it also appeared on its own.)


----------



## Crazy4frogs (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you both for the advice! I will keep an eye out but great to know my springtails are likely fine.


----------

